
Women in Elite Jobs Face Stubborn Pay Gap - ArtDev
http://www.wsj.com/articles/women-in-elite-jobs-face-stubborn-pay-gap-1463502938
======
dozzie
Hard to say anything, as it's paywalled.

------
ArtDev
Ok, so I was a skeptic. However, some of the results here are shocking. There
is no good reason for it at all.

Blatant sexism.. which appears to be the only explanation.

(I am a white dude that believes that the workplace should be based on a
meritocracy.. though this is rare thing)

